# Van



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I am thinking near feature to purchase plumbing Van what is good choice between Nissan NPR, Mercedes Sprinter, Ford Transit, Dodge Pro Master , Iszuzu NPR, or to go with Box Van eaither Chevy or Ford so many choice but which one which one is best reasonable price and best in long run any suggestion is appericated.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why do you not have the Isuzu Reach on the list?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

*Chevy Man*

I like Chev vans.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you not have the Isuzu Reach on the list?


Because Mercedes diesels suck! I've been talking to my UPS delivery guy a lot, and he says its gutless and in the repair bay often for the smallest of sensor and buzzes. He wishes he had his MT45 with the 5.9 cummins and allison tranny back, but unfortunately California is making this impossible to have.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Because Mercedes diesels suck!/QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, but I believe the Reach comes with an Isuzu diesel. I may be wrong....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GMC all the way


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the Ram Promaster Diesel. I got it for a great deal so I went with it over the Ford Transit or Mercedes Sprinters(both diesels). For the record, the Mercedes diesels are awesome, and there not in the Isuzu Reach(Isuzu diesel is). 

I got the 3500 hi-roof 159" ext wheelbase. Just shy of 500 square ft of cargo space. Once I get it rigged up the way I like it, I'll be fine with it smaller cargo space over a step van. Been getting 22-24 mpg so far. Got the Promaster $10K cheaper than a Ford Transit and 15-20 cheaper than the Sprinter, thats why I went with the Promaster. Plus I like there design better than the Ford Transit. The Transit is too tall and narrow. 

The Ram Promaster uses a Iveco diesel. There big diesel manufacturer in Europe for heavy duty commercial vehicles. Do some reseach on them, there supposed to be similar to allmost clones to Cummins. Not sure how they tie together yet, but the Iveco 3.0L I4 diesel in my Promaster is very similar to Cummins and I think it's gonna prove to be a great engine. 

I wish FCA(Fiat Chrysler Automobiles) would also bring over the more rugged Iveco Daily van, its bigger than a Sprinter, and was the 2014 euro van of the year.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Like I said there are many choice but my friend working for rotor rooter purchased 
Dodge pro master gas engine seems he is happy with it no was thinking getting diesel and seems diesel pro master is cheaper but. I am curious how you got pro master disel cheaper than Ford or Benze because pro master diesel is same price as other one


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

How much did you buy your pro master diesel out tyke door if you do not mind asking?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dayam! $10k cheaper than the transit? Hmm! There must be an option for an Isuzu or Mercedes diesel in the Isuzu as the ups guy happens to be a truck guy and he was sure his bad a Mercedes. I'm intrigued now, I'll ask him to pop the hood when he comes around next week


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Dayam! $10k cheaper than the transit? Hmm! There must be an option for an Isuzu or Mercedes diesel in the Isuzu as the ups guy happens to be a truck guy and he was sure his bad a Mercedes. I'm intrigued now, I'll ask him to pop the hood when he comes around next week


That's because UPS has their vehicles custom. They use a lot of Mercedes diesels because they're great engines


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got my pro master diesel for $34750 out the door. I'm supposed to be getting $1000 rebate from Chrysler in the mail also


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure UPS uses the Mercedes because it's more efficient than the is isuzu or cummins. I've heard that use a lot of the ford 351 gassers too because there so reliable


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Bought a Sprinter 8 months ago and the thing has been in the shop more during that time than my Ford E350 Box van was in the last five years. I'm dumping it and will get a Transit or Pro Master.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you get with all the shelving included ? Also how dose ride and being front wheel drive I like to test drive one I am located in Southern California where are you located?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

happy plunger said:


> Did you get with all the shelving included ? Also how dose ride and being front wheel drive I like to test drive one I am located in Southern California where are you located?


Not with shelves. I'm in Oklahoma City area


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just an FYI......check out the repair center before buying a Mercedes diesel. The one in LA area sucks!!!! 

You need to take it to the dodge dealer.....

No it needs to go to the mercedes dealer......

The dodge dealer has the parts you need......

This is the wrong mercedes dealer.....you need to go there. 

Screw that......heard enough stories to never buy anything Mercedes diesel.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So my good buddy who owns the local mechanic shop has a large fed ex account. Of the 6 Mercedes diesels they own they must have got all the lemons. My friend can't work on them, but he told me they're down for the stupidest of things. In Mercedes defense those delivery van drivers drive the absolute dog crap out em! But so did he with the cummins and internationals and they just went and went.

As an OMSwho takes pride in their equipment in sure they work great, but diesels were never meant to be clean burning engines. Too many electronics and Regeneration cycle needs and whatnot, I just don't know


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Remember - ford for work, chevy/gmc for personal 

KUV is the best for plumbers


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Remember - ford for work, chevy/gmc for personal
> 
> KUV is the best for plumbers


Gotta have side bins, I'm not jumping in/outof the back for all my tools. Side bins make you more efficient


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

A hvac OMS contractor who hires us to do his gas work just bought a Mercedes it only has 8000 kilometers on it and it blewup. Mercedes said right away it was not properly broken in, he must have tried pulling too much too soon with too much weight in the van. It doesn't even have a hitch and all he had in the van was a tool box and some standard power tools. 
I'm sure they all have their potential problems. I'm fixing to start on my own after having my license for 6 months so I'm looking slowly on Chevy 3500 cube vans. In Canada they are actually cheaper than a standard 3500 extended van.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree nothing like a good ole reliable KUV. Other than a Hackney I could not imagine working out of any other vehicle.


----------

